

Aussie Nikki joins Silicon Valley millionaire factory  - bootload
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/aussie-nikki-joins-silicon-valley-millionaire-factory-20111118-1nlud.html

======
bootload
_"... "They're kind of like religious fanatics trying to get to their mecca –
they all want to get to Silicon Valley," Horton said of Australian
entrepreneurs. But he said it was often perilous to try to make the jump alone
as investors will "just take you apart" if you're not across all of your plans
and details, particularly the financials and how much you want to raise. ..."_

Lawyers in Australia must fear YC because they really do miss out on this
market, hence the fear tactics displayed here.

